

Microsoft Surface TV Ad: This Ain’t 1984 - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2012/10/16/microsoft-surface-tv-ad-this-aint-1984/

======
lazydon
I hate to say this but I just feel Microsoft's behavior is self defeating at
times. Somebody, who had put his love into making this device (which still may
turn out to be wonderful) would have flaunted all the great things you can do
with it. It really is a hideous ad made by people who just scratched the
Surface (pun intended).

Even in there first introductory video here
<http://www.microsoft.com/surface/en/us/default.aspx> it looked too
superficial. They seem to be a most excited about snap on multi-colored
keyboards then anything else.

Makes me sad.

~~~
beatgammit
I don't think the ad was that bad. They were trying to display the Surface as
easy and for all kinds of people. It's sad they focused on the keyboard, but
it's better to advertise a feeling than a feature set.

Don't think I'll buy one though. Just don't like M$.

------
Toshio
Two questions still remain:

\- Price?

\- Battery life?

Also, the behavior of the screen in direct sunlight looks doctored to me.

EDIT: The schoolgirls have an evil look in their eyes, is that good marketing?

